# VMWare Server

## BuLLy

Moinsen,

heute ist ja der VMWare Server Final gegangen... Kommt der jetzt auch bald richtig ins Portage? Ich wäre dafür. Die Beta liefen wunderbar. Aber Overlay ist halt nicht so schön und der aus dem Bugs wird ja leider auch nur sporadisch gepflegt...

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## tuxian

Ja das hoffe ich auch.

----------

## tuxian

Weiß jemand ob ich die virtuellen Maschinen des GSX Servers (3.2) einfach übernehmen kann?

Gibt es für den vmware-server wieder ein MUI-Paket (Web Interface) und funktionieren die vmware-console wie gehabt?

----------

## tuxian

Also der Umstieg war ganz einfach:

```
echo "app-portage/layman ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo "app-emulation/vmware-server ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo "app-emulation/vmware-modules ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

emerge layman

layman -f

layman -a vmware

echo "/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

emerge vmware-server
```

Danach einfach vmware-config.pl laufen lassen.

Zuletzt:

```
rc-update add vmware default
```

Zuletzt noch die "Virtuelle Hardware upgraden": vmware bzw. vmware-server-console starten und auf VM -> Upgrade Virtual Machine klicken.

WICHTIG: Wenn man sich als normaler User mittels vmware-server-console einloggt dann muss dieser Benutzer am Server in der Gruppe "vmware" sein!

vmware-server-console am Linux-Guest-OS installieren:

```
echo "app-portage/layman ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo "app-emulation/vmware-server-console ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

emerge layman

layman -f

layman -a vmware

echo "/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

emerge vmware-server-console 
```

Dann vmware-config-server-console.pl ausführen.

MUI-Paket (für Web-Interface installieren):

```
cd /tmp

wget http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-mui-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz

tar xvfz VMware-mui-1.0.0-28343.tar.gz

cd vmware-mui-distrib
```

WICHTIG (ansonsten kann man sich nicht einloggen):

```
ln -s /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd /usr/sbin/vmware-authd

chmod +x /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd
```

Danach:

```
./vmware-install.pl 

echo "/etc/init.d/httpd.vmware start" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

echo "/etc/init.d/httpd.vmware stop" >> /etc/conf.d/local.stop

```

----------

## eBoy

Bremst der vmWare-Server eigentllich das System aus, wenn dieser nicht läuft?

Oder ist das dann einfach nur verbrauchter Festplattenplatz?

Ich hatte unter Suse das Problem, das nicht nur der vmWare-Server langsam war, sondern auch Suse darunter gelitten hat...

----------

## tuxian

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Bremst der vmWare-Server eigentllich das System aus, wenn dieser nicht läuft?

 

Nein.

Wenn keine virtuelle Maschine läuft dann braucht der vmware-Daemon, vmware-serverd, 0.0% Systemlast.

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Oder ist das dann einfach nur verbrauchter Festplattenplatz?

 

Ja.

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ich hatte unter Suse das Problem, das nicht nur der vmWare-Server langsam war, sondern auch Suse darunter gelitten hat...

 

Ich hatte noch keine Probleme, weder mit dem vmware-GSX-Server, noch mit dem vmware-Server.

----------

## eBoy

Danke für die Erklärung. Wieder was dazugelernt bzw. nun mehr als nur eine Vermutung. Bei meinem Suse wird das Problem wohl eher wo anders liegen.

Unter Windows ist aber der vmWare Server immer aktiv. Die virtuellen Netzwerkkarten sind ja dort auch weiterhin vorhanden, ohne das der Server überhaupt läuft.

Wobei ich da auch nicht weiß, ob es da anders ist, wie bei Linux.

Bemerkt habe ich nur, das das Gastsystem schneller läuft, wenn ich den Server unter WinXP laufen habe. Unter Suse war das wieder langsamer.

Vielleicht einfach nur ein Konfigurationsproblem...

----------

## tuxian

Ich habe das Bridged-Networking nicht aktiviert, kann daher dazu nichts sagen.

Früher hatte ich es mal aktiviert und soweit ich mich erinnern kann blieb da das virtuelle Netzwerkinterface auf dem Hostsystem schon auch bestehen nach Beenden des Gastsytems.

Ich habe selbst den vmware-Server noch nicht auf einem Windows-System installiert daher kann ich die Performance nicht vergleichen.

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen dass man im Gegensatz zu Windows keine grafischen Oberfläche laufen lassen muss um den vmware-server vewenden zu können und daher bleibt höchstwahrscheinlich dann mehr Arbeitsspeicher für die virtuellen Maschinen über bzw. man kann ihnen mehr Arbeitsspeicher zuteilen.

----------

## BuLLy

Kann es sein, dass im layman noch die alte Version ist?

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## tuxian

Nein, ist nicht möglich.

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.0.28343
```

Über layman installiert.

Laut http://www.vmware.com/download/server/

 *Quote:*   

> VMware Server
> 
> Latest Version: 1.0 | 7/10/06 | Build 28343

 

Die aktuelle Version!

----------

## BuLLy

Jup, hatte ich dann auch gesehen... Es ist wohl einfach zu warm  :Wink: 

Danke.

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## hackmac

Tach auch!

Ich habe heute mal versucht den vmware-server zu emergen. Eigentlich hat auch alles ganz gut geklappt....dachte 

ich  :Confused:  . Wenn ich mich jetzt aber mit der Console einloggen will, macht der Client n Kasper und zieht sich 100% der CPU. Auch das einloggen über das Webinterface schlägt mit der Fehlermeldung "terminated by server" fehl. Einen User habe ich angelegt und del Link habe ich wie beschrieben gesetzt. Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass vmware-authd irgendeine Xlib11 oder so benötigt, habe ich es nochmal damit versucht. Leider alles ohne erfolg.

Als Hostsystem habe ich gentoo2006.0 installiert(1Tag alt) und möchte eigentlich auf grafische Sachen verzichten.

----------

## tuxian

Mittlerweile gibt es das ebuild auch offiziell und layman wird nicht mehr benötigt.

Es gibt auch schon Version 1.0.1.29996 vom vmware-server, ist aber noch hard-masked, ich habe sie gerade installiert.

----------

